# Reduced to $.99! 1st book in Brides of Bath Regency romance series



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Now for the first time, book number one in the Brides of Bath series is available as an e-book. (See www.CherylBolen.com for more new Kindle books.)



Cheryl Bolen's writing draws you into her fast-paced story. 4 Stars - _Romantic Times_

Cheryl Bolen returns to the Regency England she knows so well. . .If you love a steamy Regency with a fast pace, be sure to pick up The Bride Wore Blue. - _Happily Ever After_

_Having made his fortune in India, Thomas Moreland returns to England in the hopes of winning Felicity Harrison, the fair beauty who saved him from death years earlier. But Felicity is determined to thwart the arrogant nabob, despite that he's rescuing her family from financial ruin. Her fervent resolve, though, goes wickedly awry whenever she's in his unsettling, seductive presence._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Cheryl, and congratulations on your book!

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. As such, self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Originally published as a mass market paperback in 2002, THE BRIDE WORE BLUE is now available on Kindle for the first time. It is the first book in the Brides of Bath series of historical novels set in Regency England.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheryl Bolen said:


> Originally published as a mass market paperback in 2002, THE BRIDE WORE BLUE is now available on Kindle for the first time. It is the first book in the Brides of Bath series of historical novels set in Regency England.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Though each of the Brides of Bath series of novels is a stand-alone, this is the first of the series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The 2002 paperback edition of THE BRIDE WORE BLUE featured a different cover. I think I like the new one better. What about you?


----------



## karenk105 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love Regencies, Cheryl! I've always had a soft spot for them. I'll check out Bride Wore Blue next time I'm on my Kindle.  I do like that cover!

I've written a few Regency historicals myself. Do you put a lot of sex scenes in them? I always thought Regency romance should be pretty chaste, since it was Jane Austen and Georgette Heyer who popularized them. However, writing "sweet" romance hasn't exactly gotten me very far.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Karen, the sweet Regencies are selling very well on amazon. Mine are not sweet, but sexy. Traditional publishers turned their backs on sweet Regencies because of soft sales at the turn of the milenium. My publishers always wanted the longer, sexier books. I do love the old Georgette Heyer books. Check out Candice Hern or Anne Marie Novark on Kindle. They're sweet bestsellers. (And I hope you check out a few Cheryl Bolen books, too!)


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

For this first book in the Brides of Bath series, Romantic Times magazine gave it a 4-star review. I hope a new crop of readers will enjoy it.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This Regency romance will make a nice summer read.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting story about the title of this book. Originally, there was no blue dress. My former publishing house came up with this title, and I had to go back and put in the blue dress!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Like each of the original 4 books in Brides of Bath, this is a stand-alone novel. It's also the first of the series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Very soon, we'll be uploading a new cover for this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book now has a new cover. Much nicer. Now I gotta figure out how to change it here.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't you all like the new cover better? The one at the top here is the old one; the one you see at the bottom of the "signature" line is the new one, which has the heroine in Regency-style dress, instead of the earlier Georgian era dress.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Which BRIDE WORE BLUE cover do you like best?


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The Bride Wore Blue is Book 1 of the Brides of Bath series; I'm happy to announce Book 4 will release Oct. 1st. The new title will be TO TAKE THIS LORD.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I was thrilled that this book's best ranking in Regency Romances is No. 25; and the 4th book was released this past weekend, even though it doesn't show up below. It's titled TO TAKE THIS LORD.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Even better news this week. The BRIDE WORE BLUE broke into the Top 20 in Regency romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The Bride Wore Blue is still hanging around in the Top 20 Regency romances.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not in the Top 20 Regencies this week, but it's close; so, I am happy.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

All four books in the Brides of Bath are selling steadily.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still a steady seller.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Readers really like series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Book 1 has been available digitally since the end of May. Previously print published in 2002.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

While it's best to read a series in order, the four books in the Brides of Bath are all stand-alone novels.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book is now available in the lending library for Amazon Prime members, and it's getting a lot of borrows!


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Originally published by Zebra (Kensington Publishing) in 2002, my publishers titled this book The Bride Wore Blue, then I had to got back and write in a blue dress! I do like the title.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Quite a few "borrows" on this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is book 1 of 4. All the heroes or heroines of the other books are introduced in this one.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book is in the lending program. I'm still evaluating if that's something I'd like to continue.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I had no blue dress in my book -- until the editors at Kensington/Zebra, back in 2001, made me change the title. I do love the title they came up with.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't believe this book has been available as an ebook for 8 months.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book was a free download this past weekend, and suprisingly, it's selling better than even now. Go figure.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the first book in the Brides of Bath series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book is a bit steamy.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the first book in the series. Each of the siblings will have their own book -- as does the friend of the heroine in this book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is very much a stand-alone book.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Ever since this book was first published in print in 2002, it has gotten -- for the most part -- very good reviews. I'm grateful for every one.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The action of this story is set in Bath, England.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

For now, all four books are priced at $3.49.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

We finally got all four at the same price: $3.49. Which is a LOT cheaper than when they were originally published in paperback in 2002 and 2004.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still all four priced at $3.49 each.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

We're now keeping these at the same price for each of the four Brides of Bath books.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still priced much lower than the mass-market copies were.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The price at Amazon is set to go up by 50 cents.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

As expected, this is the bestseller of the four-book series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This is much cheaper than when published in print, back in 2001.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The price is expected to rise by 50 cents soon.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Though this is the first, it does not have to be read first.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I was happy to see this book pop back up into the Top 100 historicals yesterday; it had been a while. Not there today, however.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hurry up! This book price will soon be raised.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Still $3.49 at Amazon; elsewhere, it's $3.99.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got another lovely review on Amazon for this first book in the series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got a very nice 5 star review for the LAST book in the series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm exploring the prospect of having professional covers designed for all four in the series.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

For the first time ever, the first book in the four-book Brides of Bath series of Regency-set historical romances has been reduced to $.99. Also, the covers of the series have been redesigned to give cohesion to the series.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Cheryl--

I gave you a shout out at Book Luvin' Babes http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Cheers!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

The covers of all the Brides of Bath Regency historicals (4) have been redesigned so they look like a series. Also, this, the first book, has been reduced to 99 cents.


----------



## Cheryl Bolen (Jun 9, 2011)

This book remains on sale for 99 cents.


----------

